# EL7041 Schrittmotorklemme



## berni_rb (30 November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von euch schon jemand mit der neuen Schrittmotorklemme EL7041 gearbeitet. Hab bis jetzt die KL2541 verwendet. Konfiguration der KL2541 wurde immer mit KS2000 gemacht. Bei der EL7041 wird dies über den System Manger gemacht. Aber leider gibts noch keine Doku bzw. genauer Paramterbeschreibung dazu (kommt erst).


----------



## Bührer (3 Dezember 2009)

Die Klemme gibt es doch noch gar nicht, oder?

Die Klemme ist etwa seit 2 Jahren angekündigt wird aber immer wieder verschoben. Also erst verwenden wenn man eine wirklich in der Hand hat.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## berni_rb (3 Dezember 2009)

Ich habs sie schon. Sonst würde ich ja nicht schreiben.


----------



## Bührer (3 Dezember 2009)

Dann dürftest du einer der ersten sein. Viel Spass.

Mich würden deine Erfahrungen mit der Klemme interessieren. Ich habe den Umstig auch noch vor mir.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## berni_rb (3 Dezember 2009)

Hab mit Beckhoff schon Kondakt gehabt wegen Doku usw.
Ich dürfte wirklich einer der ersten sein.
Nächste Woche hab ich Inbetriebnahme an der Maschine.

Dann werde ich mich wieder melden!


----------



## uwe_gl (9 Dezember 2009)

Gibt es schon Ergebnisse? Wir werden die Stepper-Busklemmen ebenfalls
demnächst einsetzen, haben aber gerade erst die Testmuster bestellt.
Bisher wurde die Parametrierung der verschiedenen komplexen Klemmen
mittels Registerkommunikation beim Maschinenhochlauf vorgenommen.
Dies sollte bei allen Beckhoff Teilen funktionieren.
KS 2000 kommt bei uns (Maschinenbau) wegen Service-Problemen nicht in Frage.


----------



## berni_rb (10 Dezember 2009)

Hallo 
Tut mir leid bin krank. Werde nächste Woche Inbetriebnahme haben.
Ich melde mich dann bei euch!


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Dezember 2009)

uwe_gl schrieb:


> ...Bisher wurde die Parametrierung der verschiedenen komplexen Klemmen
> mittels Registerkommunikation beim Maschinenhochlauf vorgenommen.
> Dies sollte bei allen Beckhoff Teilen funktionieren.
> KS 2000 kommt bei uns (Maschinenbau) wegen Service-Problemen nicht in Frage.


WIe bei allen EtherCAT-Klemmen sollte die Parametrierung vollständig im System Manager von statten gehen über den CoE-Dialog. Und mittels der CoE Read/Write-Bausteinen kann man das sicherlich auch aus der PLC programmieren.
So funktioniert es zumindest bei den RS232-Klemmen.
KS2000 werde ihr bestimmt nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## berni_rb (17 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Haben heute die Achsen aktiviert.
Die Bezugsgeschwindigkeit und der Skalierungsfaktor werden anders
berechnet. Mit der angefügten Dokumentation müsste all jene die 
ebenfalls eine EL7041 betreiben müssen geholfen sein.
Sonst hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert!


----------



## Chräshe (7 Januar 2010)

*Schrittmotorklemme EL7031/EL7041*

Hallo Berni,  

 ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken, die Schrittmotorklemme EL7031 oder EL7041 einzusetzen.  

 Wie du schreibst, kann man die Klemmen bereits kaufen. Aber im Netz konnte ich keinerlei Dokumentation finden. Was mich auch verunsichert ist, dass man in der aktuellen TwinCAT- Version V2.11.1539 die Klemme auch nicht finden kann.

 Ist die Software bei der Klemme dabei oder kann man die irgendwo runter laden?

 Gruß 
Chräshe


----------



## berni_rb (7 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

das mit der Doku stimmt. Ich denke aber sie müsste jetzt bald kommen.

entpacke das zip-file es ist folgendes XML-Files : *Beckhoff EL7xxx.xml*
kopier die angefügte XML-Datei in folgenden Ordner:

*C:\TwinCAT\Io\EtherCAT *
System Manager neu starten -> jetzt kannst Du die Klemme konfigurieren.


----------



## DaHauer (21 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich nehme gerade eine Maschine mit der EL7041 in Betrieb, leider gibt es ein Problem mit dem Counter wert.

Die Signale für A und B Kanal kommen in der Box an, nur bleibt der Counter Wert (Encoder) immer 0. Kabel, Antrieb und ne 2. Box hab ich schon versucht.
Hat evtl. jemand einen Tip wo ich noch schauen könnte?

Vielen Dank schon mal.

cheers


----------



## berni_rb (22 September 2013)

Ich glaub das dein ganzes E/A System keine Prozessdaten liefert! Wie schaut's mit den digitalen IO's aus hast du da Werte?







DaHauer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich nehme gerade eine Maschine mit der EL7041 in Betrieb, leider gibt es ein Problem mit dem Counter wert.
> 
> ...


----------

